# "Rambala" puilio - 1st clutch



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Today I found my 1st clutch of Oophaga pumilio "Rambala" eggs. ALSO - Just curious, has anyone been referring to "rambala" as Guaramo, like in the "The Complete Oophaga Pumilio" book?

Marc


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I think they're interchangeable names, with "Guarumo" being what European hobbyists call what we have labeled as "Rambala". I think that's what I was told.

Seriously, this particular frog is in my opinion one of the most confusing Pumilio around...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/90072-rambala-vs-guarumo-identifying.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/151665-confusion-locality-pumilio-rambala.html


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Marc, Nice job with the Rambala! As I mentioned when we talked earlier, I think its likely that the Rambala and the Guarumo are the same species. The problem is how we identify species in the hobby, by import locale. If we want to switch over and start using a morph guide to identify species, I have no problem with that. As long as we are doing things consistantly. In the photo Ive attached is a page from the complete Oophaga book, it also identifys Guarumo as being the same as Rio Branco. You can see how this could make things confusing in the hobby. Chris Bagley


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

While there is a lot of speculation about the names of the locales which are imported, without genetic testing, it would create additional confusion to switch the name of imports based on an outside source.

It would be great to get clarification from the importer on how the locales match up with the book, but this seems unlikely.

Nice work breeding these. They are one of my favorites.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I really like the "poster" thing you attached; did you make the template? It looks really professional and shows off your frogs well.


----------

